# Home Network: Solid or Stranded cable?



## poet_larking

Hi!
I think this forum is great!

I am networking 4 computers in my home for broadband and was wondering if i should use stranded or solid cat 5e cable for the in-wall wiring. I see solid cat 5e only sold in bulk 1000' rolls. 

I need arround 300' because the computers are accross the house. 

I read that you should not use stranded cable longer than 20'. 
Also is .10/foot a good price for solid cable?

Thanks,
poet_larking


----------



## johnwill

For maximum cable length, the solid wire is the preferred choice. The specification of 100 meters per segment is based on solid wire. You can buy CAT5e riser cable (solid) or plenum cable (solid for high temperatures) in any length you like. Personally, I've normally just picked up my cable at the local Lowes or Home Depot store, they have pretty good prices on it. The only stranded wire you need is from the wall jacks to the devices.


----------



## poet_larking

johnwill,
Thanks for your reply!
I will check out home depot.

Should I use the toolless or punch down keystone jacks?
Which do you think is better quality and ease of use, the prices are the same and I want to know which is better in the long run.

And I dont see why is cat6 so expensive?


----------



## johnwill

I use the punch-down jacks when I wired here. I don't trust the tool-less connections. :smile:

I can't imagine why CAT6 is so expensive either, but CAT5e will handle gigabit connections, and that's what my house is wired with.

I don't see CAT6 as all that expensive on the web, though it's more than the lower grades. Note the difference between riser and plenum cable.

CAT6 Riser Cable 500ft/$79.99

CAT6 Plenum Cable 500ft/$139.99


----------



## poet_larking

If you think its worth buying the punch-down tool and 110 blade for the use punch-down jack then I will buy them. 

As I look at the cables I see different Mhz. What do they mean?

I am thinking of getting this one for my house. Is this right?
CAT 5E Gray - 1000ft Bulk 350Mhz. UTP PVC Solid Cable


----------



## johnwill

That's fine for anything but inside heating ducts, which is what plenum cable is made for. As long as you're not using the air ducts to route the cables, it'll do just fine. I wouldn't spend a lot of them anguishing over the detailed cable specs, if you get CAT5e or better, you're good to go. :smile:


----------



## wastedtime

Just a side note that I read in a L-com news letter months ago that a lot of cable manufacturers tend to put higher mhz rating on there cable but it doesn't mean you will get better performance from it. As long as TIA/EIA standard cable you are good. L-com sugested it was a marketing pitch.


----------



## johnwill

Probably 95% marketing, and 5% truth. :smile:


----------

